# Blue Water magazine



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Does anyone know where to find this Australian magazine??? I used to get the bi-monthly issues at Barnes n Noble in Malbis, but no luck in the past year. Anyone who gets it and or has seen it let me know please. It is the best reading out there for us blue water fanatics in my opinion. Thanks again!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like you can subscribe on line.
http://bluewatermag.com.au/subscribe/


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I want to make sure they can ship to the US, not just Australia or NZ.


----------

